# VIDEO - Terns attack a Vendace



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Ternetzi fans and others interested,

Here is my new video just recently (15.6.2005) taped.
It shows Terns viciously attacking a Vendace (European whitefish).
The music is WWE - The Undertaker.

Vendace is commonly sold for human consumption and this fish (8") was already dead. I don't use live feeders. My Piranhas eat dead food furiously enough though.

Enjoy, here is the link to my homepage:
Piranha Attack.

And here some previews from the video.

View attachment 65758
View attachment 65759


View attachment 65760
View attachment 65761


Regards,


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid and nice reds


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

:nod: Awesome video,love the way your tank is setup and the nice fish,Nice undertaker theme goes with the fish :rasp:


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

They are some aggressive MOFOs. They were seriously waiting for the fish at the top of the tank and then ate another out of your hand!! Good sh*t man


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Really cool video.... I like your setup and terns.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Amazing , One of the most clear and up close encounters as your gonna get . 
Great setting , awesome music ...
All around Classic , one that I will be sharing with alot of my Friends








Def. belongs in the download section


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i wish i had speakers here at work now







But harrykaa, evrything is amazing....i would not change a thing.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome video, might even be better then actually being there feeding them!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

After readong the replys, im downloadng that badboy.
Sounds badass, Cause Harley Said So


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> After readong the replys, im downloadng that badboy.
> Sounds badass, Cause Harley Said So
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

is it just me or do you guys notice a pecking order almost liek they all wait till 1 is done and all


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> awesome video, might even be better then actually being there feeding them!!!!
> [snapback]1071449[/snapback]​


100% true

i dont know what to say you tank....... your piranhas......... your video skills.........
your sh*t is god


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Amazing fish!! Thanks for sharing the video with us!!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice! Badass,


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great dude


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Awesome video!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dude thats one of my new favorite tanks!! that setup is sweet man


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome video and great clodse ups


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

hpw big r they?


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

great video... like da setup w/nice P's...


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

really nice video and fish


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

wow that was a great video! thanks for sharing


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

:


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Here is my new video just recently (15.6.2005) taped.


Hi all,

Thanks a million for kind comment.
Here are some points on them.

HighOctane:
Yes my Terns have "learned" to wait for the food. They've actually become superactive on the night (every other day) I feed them. If anything moves in the room, they see it and rush to the top of the tank. If you go close to the tank, they will follow you and your movements.

Mr Harley:
You are most welcome!

CTREDBELLY:
I haven't thought of it before (pecking order). But what I have noticed, is that if the food is small (like a shrimp), it is almost dangerous to feed them. Because only one of them bags the prey and all others immediately start chasing him. This is a risk for injuries.

Piranha98:
They are now 6.5"-7". They eat a lot, even at that size they devour food so that their bellies look like balloons.
The size of them may be a suprise, because they look bigger in the video. I think this is because they have grown so fast (from 1" to 7" in only 7+ months) and thus their heads are small compared to their body (young age - fast growth).

Regards,


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweeett


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> Hi Ternetzi fans and others interested,
> 
> Here is my new video just recently (15.6.2005) taped.
> It shows Terns viciously attacking a Vendace (European whitefish).
> ...


Haha, thats awesome, that one red in the end looked like he was smiling


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Really well done, great video


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

SWEET VID MAN....









and the music to it was great too!!

next time throw in a live fish (preferably a large cichlid)

this vid should be in the download section


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Dude those are giants!







Ready to eat right out of your hand...Awesome.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Excellent video, mate


----------



## karatek (Jul 2, 2005)

HOLY sh*t WUT AN AWSOME VID

cant wait till mines get like that lol very long time from now


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

bad ass video, man!!!









btw: I like the look of your planted tank, driftwood & your fat ternz!!!

very good video that u put together with the editing and added audio, keep up the good work!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome VID... Those look like huge terns..hehe after watchin your vid imma go feed my fish now ahha!


----------

